# Nothing happens when i plug in usb device. Windows 7



## CWRegret (Apr 30, 2013)

So everything was working fine yesterday. Woke up today and no usb device i plugged in would be detected. The only way they work is if they are plugged in on boot, but usb hard drvies, flash drives etc do not show up once i log in.

I searched the web already and got no real answers aside from system restore, which i tried and it said it completed it successfully, but it didn't actually restore to the point i selected. Everything stayed exactly the same as it was when it stopped working. 

It's to the point where I'm just about to format my hard drive and reinstall the os. But thats a last ditch effort as i will lost everything I have that is not already backed up.

Specs (custom pc)
Windows 7 Ultimate 64-bit
Inter(R)Core i7 CPU
6 gig's of ram
Gigabyte GA-X58A-UD5 Rev 1 motherboard.

If any other spec's needed let me know.
Thank you in advanced for any help.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

With your USB device plugged in, go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the *devmgmt *results and* Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Device Manager* do you see any devices with yellow flags? Or under *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers, do you see an* Unknown Device*? if so, right click it and* Uninstall* it, remove the device from the computer end and restart the computer. Once you log in, plug in the device and you should get a new hardware found.


----------



## CWRegret (Apr 30, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> With your USB device plugged in, go to Start/Search and type *devmgmt.msc* Right click the *devmgmt *results and* Run As Administrator*. In the *Elevated Device Manager* do you see any devices with yellow flags? Or under *U*niversal *S*erial *B*us Controllers, do you see an* Unknown Device*? if so, right click it and* Uninstall* it, remove the device from the computer end and restart the computer. Once you log in, plug in the device and you should get a new hardware found.


I should have stated that I've already did that. It was the first thing that came to mind, and what everyone said to do. Anyways, there were no unknown devices. It doesn't even recognize that stuff is plugged in if it is plugged in when it _is on. But if i restart it, devices such as Keyboards, Mice, Webcams, Controllers will all work until i disconnect them. Phone's, Ipods and stuff say usb is connected on boot but I can't access t_hem when logged in.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Enable the Hidden Administrator user account, log out of your user profile and log in as the Admin. Do you have the same issues? If that solved the problem, then your user profile has corruption Go to* Control Panel/User Accounts*, create a new user account with admin rights and copy all of your user files over to the new user and log into that account. Fix a corrupted user profile


----------



## CWRegret (Apr 30, 2013)

spunk.funk said:


> Enable the Hidden Administrator user account, log out of your user profile and log in as the Admin. Do you have the same issues? If that solved the problem, then your user profile has corruption Go to* Control Panel/User Accounts*, create a new user account with admin rights and copy all of your user files over to the new user and log into that account. Fix a corrupted user profile


I tried that, and it doesn't work there either.

Since i forgot to mention in main post i also checked the bios settings and those are all fine.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Go to Start/Search and type CMD right click the* CMD* icon and Run As Administrator. In the *Elevated Command Prompt t*ype *SFC /scannow *and press enter. This will replace any missing system files. 
Also, download the *Chipset *driver for your motherboard. If you still have problems download the updated *Bios*. GIGABYTE - Search


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi have you tried this USB Driver Reset and USB Ports Power State Reset - Sysnative Forums


----------



## CWRegret (Apr 30, 2013)

joeten said:


> Hi have you tried this USB Driver Reset and USB Ports Power State Reset - Sysnative Forums


I will try this later when i have more free time.


----------

